# Windows 7 64bit erkennt LAN-Kabel nicht



## Modders Vision (21. April 2013)

Hallo Zusammen 

Ich war gerade dabei ein LAN-Kabel an meinem Rechner anzuschließen, weil ich mit W-Lan öfters mal Abstürze und eine sehr schlechte Internetverbindung habe. Leider erkennt Windows das Kabel einfach nicht. Das Kabel habe ich direkt am Mainboard angeschlossen. Probeweise habe ich mal mit Ubuntu gebootet, was das Kabel sofort erkannte. 
Wisst ihr, was ich machen kann, damit Windows das Kabel auch erkennt?

Grüße,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (21. April 2013)

Wird die Netzwerkkarte denn im Gerätemanager erkannt oder ist sie dort mit nem gelbem Ausrufezeichen (?) aufgeführt? Ich würde zunächst einmal versuchen, den Netzwerktreiber noch einmal drüberzubügeln. müsste bei Deiner Mainboard-CD dabei sein.


----------



## Polyethylen (21. April 2013)

Vielleicht ist der Netzwerkadapter unter Windows nicht aktiviert. Ist mal passiert, habe dann auch Stunden rumgerätselt, bis ich herausgefunden habe, dass man den Netzwerkadapter erst aktivieren muss. Wenn er schon aktiv ist, wie keinnick schon sagte, mal den Treiber neu installieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2013)

Ich würde da auf den fehlenden Treiber tippen


----------



## Eiche (21. April 2013)

wenns realtek ist http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...C/RTL8111CP/RTL8111D(L)<br>RTL8168C/RTL8111DP


----------



## GoldenMic (21. April 2013)

Welches Board hast du?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2013)

Lt. Profil ist es dieses Gigabyte P55A-UD3, Sockel 1156


----------



## Modders Vision (21. April 2013)

Wie aktiviert man das in Windows 7? 
Genau, das ist es 
Gigabyte P55A-UD3, Sockel 1156


----------



## Polyethylen (21. April 2013)

Du gehst auf Systemsteuerung -> Netzwerkstatus und -aufgaben -> (linker Rand) Adaptereinstellungen ändern
Dann, bei LAN-Verbindung Doppelklick und dann ist sie aktiviert. Das Symbol (diese Bildschirme) ist dann auch blau statt grau. Wenn es schon blau ist, ist sie natürlich schon aktiviert.


----------



## Modders Vision (22. April 2013)

Das is schon aktiviert, ich werde es mal mit den neusten Treibern probieren...
Aber vielleicht liegt es auch an diesem doofen Trojaner, den ich nicht mehr vom Pc bekomme...


----------



## Painkiller (22. April 2013)

> Aber vielleicht liegt es auch an diesem doofen Trojaner, den ich nicht mehr vom Pc bekomme...


Du betreibst wissend einen Rechner mit einem Trojaner?  Ich würde sofort die HDD platt machen.


----------



## Modders Vision (25. April 2013)

Also der Trojaner ist jetz unten, nur leider habe ich 3 Hijacker drauf 
Mein Windows hat auch schon mal was von einem Virus abbekommen, seit dem kann ich in den Favorieten (im Explorer) nichts mehr hinzufügen 


<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Du betreibst wissend einen Rechner mit einem Trojaner?  Ich würde sofort die HDD platt machen.


 Das hatte ich auch vor, nur gibt es Viren, die einfach auf der Festplatte drauf bleiben 
Welche Daten sollte man denn dann auf gar keinen Fall sichern? Bzw. welche benutzerdefinierten Daten darf ich alle sichern?


----------



## Painkiller (25. April 2013)

Also ich persönlich würde die ganze HDD platt machen, und ordentlich formatieren. Sonst kannst du nie sicher sein, das alles weg ist.

Wie kommt es das du so viel Schädlinge auf dem PC hast? Hast du kein Anti-Virenprogramm?


----------



## Modders Vision (25. April 2013)

Ich möchte aber nur ungere alle meine Urlaubsfotos der letzten 10 Jahre, alle meine selbst gemachten Bootlegs & Remixes und alle meine gecutteten Filme, die ich mit Freunden gemacht habe löschen...
Außerdem habe ich ein Spiel auf meinem Rechner, das ich schon ewig spiele und den Spielstand will ich einfach nicht verlieren


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2013)

Dann verschiebe alles was wichtig ist auf eine separate Partion von wo aus man später die Daten checken könnte. Spielstände kann man auch recht leicht rauskopieren


----------



## Painkiller (25. April 2013)

Dann würde ich die Dateien auf eine externe HDD packen. Nachdem du den PC neu aufgesetzt hast, kannst du die externe Platt ja mal gründlich von einem Anti-Virenprogramm durchsuchen lassen. 





> Außerdem habe ich ein Spiel auf meinem Rechner, das ich schon ewig spiele und den Spielstand will ich einfach nicht verlieren


Deshalb habe ich eine zweite HDD nur für Spiele.


----------



## Modders Vision (25. April 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann verschiebe alles was wichtig ist auf  eine separate Partion von wo aus man später die Daten checken könnte.  Spielstände kann man auch recht leicht rauskopieren


 Gut, dann kann ich alle Wichtigen Sachen, aber nur die wirklich wichtigen auf meine externe HDD ziehen 



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Dann würde ich die Dateien auf  eine externe HDD packen. Nachdem du den PC neu aufgesetzt hast, kannst  du die externe Platt ja mal gründlich von einem Anti-Virenprogramm  durchsuchen lassen.


Ich benutze derzeit Kaspersky. Sollte ich die Platte dann lieber auf Ubuntu überprüfen lassen? Gibt es für Ubuntu ein gutes Programm zur Überprüfung?



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich eine zweite HDD nur für Spiele.


Ich habe ja auch eine SSD und eine HDD verbaut, aber ich werde lieber mal beide formatieren, weil man sich ja nie so auf Virenprogramme verlassen kann...


----------



## Painkiller (25. April 2013)

Was am lästigsten beim neu aufsetzen ist, sind die Programme. Hier gibt es ein kleines Tool was dir die Arbeit extrem erleichtert. 

Ninite - Install or Update Multiple Apps at Once

Einfach die gewünschten Programme auswählen, und den Installer dann downloaden. 

Damit dein Browser relativ dicht ist, würde ich dir Mozilla Firefox mit den Add-Ons "AdBlock" und "NoScript" empfehlen. Wenn du den Adobe Reader verwendest, dann deaktiviere in seinen Einstellungen die Java-Unterstützung. Damit wäre schon mal eine Lücke gestopft. Wenn du Java verwendest, dann achte darauf, das die Version stets aktuell ist. Das gleiche gilt auch für den Flash-Player und die Windows Updates. 

Beim Antivirenprogramm nutze ich persönlich GData Internet Security 2014. Spybot S&D sowie Antimalwarebytes sind auch noch mit an Bord. Dazu halt die Routerfirewall sowie im Router UPNP deaktiviert.

Auch nützlich, wenn auch noch nicht ganz ausgereift ist Secunia PSI 3.0.
Das Tool updated automatisch deine Programme. Leider erkennt es noch nicht alle Programme. Wie gesagt, ist noch nicht ganz ausgereift. 
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Secunia-Personal-Software-Inspector-PSI_28151435.html


----------



## Modders Vision (25. April 2013)

Danke dir 

Ninite ist mir schon bekannt, da ich meinen Pc schon öfters neu aufgesetzt habe 

AdBlock habe ich bereits installiet, und werde es auch wieder tun, zu NoScript habe ich mal ein Video von SemperVideo gefunden, das werde ich dann auch mal installieren und richtig einrichten 

Java-Unterstützung vom Reader habe ich deaktiviert, werde ich auch wieder machen 

Spybot S&D klingt auch ganz gut, Malewarebytes wird bereits verwendet 

Secunia PSI hatte ich mal drauf, aber das hat bei mir nicht so ganz geklappt 

Ich werde mir in Zukunft auch eine neue Festplatte zu legen, was haltet ihr von der Western Digital WD6000HLHX VelociRaptor? Ist die 1TB Variante schneller?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2013)

Die Dinger sind laut und werden recht mollig, da würde ich lieber eine reguläre ext. Platte nehmen mit USB 3.0 oder eS ATA als Ablage und für intern reicht eine normale Platte wie zb diese Seagate


----------



## Painkiller (25. April 2013)

Die WD-Raptoren sind zwar schnell aber ordentlich laut. 

Die Caviar Blue ist leiser.
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1000GB, 64MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EZEX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich persönlich habe die Caviar Black verbaut. Laut finde ich die HDD nicht wirklich. Aber ich bin auch Festival geschädigt.


----------



## Modders Vision (25. April 2013)

Ich möchte hald schnelle Zugriffszeiten haben...


----------



## Painkiller (25. April 2013)

Dann wäre eine SSD wohl die bessere Wahl. Leider haben 512GB ihren Preis.

Wobei ich diese auch nicht als Speicher für Fotos oder Videos nutzen würde. Für sowas reicht eine WD Caviar Green oder Red.


----------



## Modders Vision (25. April 2013)

Ich habe eine Samsung 830 Series mit 256GB als Primäre Festplatte
Ich wollte für meine ganzen Dokumente und Daten noch eine schnelle HDD einbauen, weil meine jetzige sehr träge ist und mir viel zu langsame Zugriffszeiten hat...
Und die Velociraptor ist ja die schnellste HDD...
Und lauter als meine jetzige kann die kaum sein... Und da das Betriebssystem auf der SSD ist, ist die Lautstärke auch nicht weiter schlimm


----------



## SkorpZz (23. November 2014)

Danke für den Tipp, aber wenn ich auf Adaptereinstellungen klicke komme ich auf einen Leeren Ordner hast du da auch noch ein Tipp?


----------



## SkorpZz (23. November 2014)

Polyethylen schrieb:


> Du gehst auf Systemsteuerung -> Netzwerkstatus und -aufgaben -> (linker Rand) Adaptereinstellungen ändern
> Dann, bei LAN-Verbindung Doppelklick und dann ist sie aktiviert. Das Symbol (diese Bildschirme) ist dann auch blau statt grau. Wenn es schon blau ist, ist sie natürlich schon aktiviert.


 
Danke für den Tipp, aber wenn ich auch Adaptereinstellungen klicke komme ich in einen Leeren Ordner (Nicht direkt Ordner aber da steht bei mir Nix...)


----------

